# This ole boy is pooped...



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Yep I've burnt the Ole candle at both ends and it even caught fire in the middle. Looks like everything is working so I think I will take a nap. 4am sure comes awful early...

Later gang, action

Vern


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

You got the full version running, tho! Great work! Hope you are catching up on sleep. Thanks for doing a great job keeping this site open. Thanks, vw


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Vern you da man. Great conversion, went very smooth from a users point - thanks!


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2004)

Thanks Vern!


----------



## Mac (Mar 26, 2004)

Thanks Vern!! Looks great.


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Gee, my computer goes down for a couple of days (still out, don't tell my boss that I'm on from work) and we have a new Outbackers! Great work, Vern!


----------



## Ymryl (Mar 2, 2004)

2 big thumbs up
















Nice Job Vern!


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Any one have any toothpicks









Vern


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Toothpick, flat or round, maybe just a couple cups of extra strong coffee. 110% thanks Vern.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Nice job Vern. You are appreciated by us all. Always.

I raise my coffee cup to you! Cheers!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Lookin' good vern







.

Thanks for the blue screen name!!!

Mike


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Vern

Outstanding Job!!!! sunny
















Thanks
Thorsten


----------

